# Can anyone help make a banner for DogForum.com?



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

do you want just all types of breeds, do you want anything written on it?


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

my first ever attempt at a banner!!!


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Awesome, thank you Melinda! 

Darylann, I didn't have any specific breeds or verbiage in mind. Just something to help spread the word about DogForum.com.

Thanks so much!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok, so i tried. I hope you like it.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Is there a site where you can make a banner?


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

I love appy's banner! It looks GREAT, I think we should use it!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

i agree . . . appys banner is awsome


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you Brit and Amanda 

Missy, I just used photoshop, though I'm sure there's a website out there that can make banners

Edit: I made another one.. well it's the same as the one up there, but I put more color into it... I hope it works.


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

I gave it a shot!










I might do another one with some more color to it too, maybe later tonight.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks so much, guys! They really look great! They now display randomly throughout the site to help get the word out.

We can add others if anyone has any additional ideas.


----------

